# Jaeger Le Coultre Squadra Hometime Strap/Band



## alex_decmar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Guys
I have just bought a JLC Squadra Hometime with an OEM Rubber strap.
I am looking for a new strap preferably Alligator or Croc but if it's Mock then fine. I refuse to pay JLC's ridiculous £350 price tag for a new strap and am wondering
a) whether anyone has an oem strap for sale
b) if anyone has had one custom made for their squadra
c) if anyone knows of any aftermarket straps that fit perfectly included the deployment clasp

Thanks in advance guys


----------



## SergeOPC (Oct 7, 2011)

I had exactly the same problem two weeks ago and have found the new black croko strap 22mm on ebay, cost me $350 + shipping. AD sells these for $495m so 350 is not ridiculous.
Try ebay, it'll be there soone or later.

Of course you can try aftermarket sraps but they would not have the original fixing, see the pics.


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

I have used Stone Creek Straps in the past for my JLC watches and both the quality and workmanship are fantastic and more than equal to an OEM strap. Plus they are more than 50% less than the price of JLC straps. If you don't mind not having the JLC logo written on the underside of your strap take a look at Stone Creek.


----------



## SergeOPC (Oct 7, 2011)

*alex_decmar *, here is a new one right now on ebay in UK eBay: Neue und gebrauchte Elektronikartikel, Autos, Kleidung, Sammlerst


----------



## edeag3 (Nov 6, 2011)

NWP627 said:


> I have used Stone Creek Straps in the past for my JLC watches and both the quality and workmanship are fantastic and more than equal to an OEM strap. Plus they are more than 50% less than the price of JLC straps. If you don't mind not having the JLC logo written on the underside of your strap take a look at Stone Creek.


I ditto that, I had the same watch and the strap is a bit different but you can try an OEM, they're only 50 for alligator compared to over 150 for stone creek or the ridiculous amount JLC charges.


----------



## rav (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi alex_decmar,

I purchased the same brand new recently but came with the Croc strap. I changed to rubber soon after. I now have the Croc and am willing to sell if you are interested. Let me know if you are keen.

-rav


----------



## mitchie41 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi:

I ran into the same issues before as well.
You should have straps made for it by ABP in Paris. Some have gone that route although it is quite expensive as the Reverso Squadra has large end pieces to the straps that make the strap sit flush with the case.

I bought a few straps from local ADs: Rubber, Brown Alligator, Black Alligator.
edited, pls. re-read our rules & guidelines

Regards,
M


----------



## WTWH (Jun 10, 2012)

I have my JLC Reverso Squadra on a custom-made alligator strap as I had to make sure the gaps with the case are covered at the ends of the straps. Only the original straps can sit flushed with the case and standard OEM straps might leave unsightly gaps!

Anyway, because of that, if anybody looking for the original JLC bracelet I have one for sale. Brand new and unworn...

Let me know!


----------



## Stefanocamassa (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi there!

Do you still have the bracelet for sell? I would be interested...
thnks
stefano


----------



## pro tempore (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi do you still have the bracelet for sale? if so pls advise price - thanks.

Craig

bracelet for sale


WTWH said:


> I have my JLC Reverso Squadra on a custom-made alligator strap as I had to make sure the gaps with the case are covered at the ends of the straps. Only the original straps can sit flushed with the case and standard OEM straps might leave unsightly gaps!
> 
> Anyway, because of that, if anybody looking for the original JLC bracelet I have one for sale. Brand new and unworn...
> 
> Let me know!


----------



## WTWH (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi guys, my bracelet is sold.

On a similar note, I'm having troubles with my custom-made alligator strap as it is quite thick/stiff so uncomfortable to wear. Because of the thickness, it is also difficult to wear with the pin buckle. To make it sit better on the lugs, the strap maker had made is thicker which compromised the wearability.

Anyway, if any of you has an original croco strap with the deployant claps, let me know please!


----------



## hardjoe (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi there,
Does anyone out there know:
1) what is the mm size of the strap from lug to pin (22/20 I'm guessing from the pictures)
2) what is the mm of the padding at the lugs? and at the ends?


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

hardjoe said:


> Hi there,
> Does anyone out there know:
> 1) what is the mm size of the strap from lug to pin (22/20 I'm guessing from the pictures)
> 2) what is the mm of the padding at the lugs? and at the ends?


also, interested....
would like to replace my SS bracelet with strap


----------

